# Pro bow tuning southern Ontario



## GIT R DONE (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of anyone/shops that does pro tuning (draw board/paper tuning etc) in southern Ontario? I would appreciate feedback from anyone with any recent experiences? Seriously considering sending it south of the border to get this done.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Getting the bow tuned without the archer is totally pointless. The bow will repeat itself every time......... until you add the archer to it


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

FiFi said:


> Getting the bow tuned without the archer is totally pointless. The bow will repeat itself every time......... until you add the archer to it


Agreed


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Agreed the person who will be shooting the bow needs to be there for any tuning exercise. Not a good idea to send it away.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Southern Ontario would be Archer's Nook in London, and The Bow Shop in Kitchener. Again, to say what others have said. It is imperative to tune the bow to the owner. When you do go to a shop, once the bow is paper tuned to you, have the shop worker shoot the bow through the paper. It is very unlikely that you and the shop worker will have the same paper tear.


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

Ultimately the better you get at shooting, the more you will want to and should  do your own tuning. I started asking a lot of questions and doing a lot of reading about 8 years ago and today I do most of my own stuff.


----------

